# have a Taurus 9 mm on hold



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone:

I understand that on this site there is a section sticky section for diffrent handguns, however i wanted to go further then just that one section and kinda get a poll and ideas from others about a Taurus 9 mm that i did try out on friday and it felt really good in hand and the guy who i will be training with let me shoot it as Well besides that he showed me a number of other handguns.

here is the story I never had the Taurus on my list of handguns to even try but this is one he had on hand so i did try it, and really like how it felt and also shot it my first shot was off high and the second was right in the middle of the target, this was my first time shooting a handgun.

somone on this this list has been of great help to me, however he is really against the Taurus and told me to read on that section which i did, this gun was bought and I was told only 40 rounds he took the gun back and has to sale it as used because it was used 1 time and it is a brand new handgun.

i not sure what to do, i already e-mailed me about this and i really do trust this guy, he helped me with my paperwork which he did not have to as well as guide me and i can call him any time, like i said i met him on Friday and handled a number of handguns and was not even there to do this and ended up shooting this one gun which is the Taurus 9 MM

I HAVE TO SAY I REALLY TRUST WHAT THE OTHER POSTER HAS SAID TO ME ABOUT THIS GUN, LIKE I SAID HE HAS BEEN OF GREAT HELP TO ME, I HAVE BEEN RESEARCHING FOR AT LEAST THE PAST 2 MONTHS.

other guns that i did hold i really did not like how they felt holding them, but this one right off i did like it both handle and shooting

please post in and tell me what you think, both men have been really great, and yes i did read a few that never had a problem with this model handgun

what to you all think?????????

Lisa, NJ


----------



## TheGunTutor (Aug 18, 2012)

If the gun handles well and shoots well for you, that's the most important measure of the gun. An indoor range I used to shoot at had a number of Taurus guns on the rental shelf that had thousands of rounds through them. Taurus has been in business a long time and has really stepped up their game. Though I don't own one I've shot them. I don't like the triggers on a lot of their guns as much as other manufacturers, but I haven't had any functional problems with those I've shot.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

which Taurus are you considering ? I own three and love them all. My latest is a 740 Slim, which is not really enjoyable to shoot(stout recoil, small), but it does what it needs to do. I hear horror stories, but I've never had trouble with any of mine. I agree with TheGunTutor, buy what you like and works for you.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A gun is a personal choice and if you feel that this is the right one after shooting it then by all means go for it.....JJ


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

The gun that this trainer handed me to pickup and hold is a 9 MM please understand that i am not of the exact model but 9 mm I know because that is what i wanted, and like i said i seemed kept picking it up after others that he pulled out and went back to that one, and i remember one time someone on this list said if you pick a gun up and it feels good right from that start and you know right off the bat it means that it really fits your hand and then the shooting up, i did not have a problem with the trigger but keep in mind first time shooting one and as for sliding it i thought that would be a problem, i had picked up my neigbors Smith and wesson full size and it just felt big in my hand, and when i got the same feeling about some others that i have handled had the same issue as it just did not seem right.

and this time it felt right from the get go, the trigger did not feel hard to pull as well. I do not have the gun as he has to hold it becasue i can't take it yet plus had some kind of problem with that bank account and for some reason it would not go though and the trainer then said he would hold it for me, it is a new gun how ever it was brougt back to him because the guy bought it without trying it and did not like it and is selling it for a little over $300.00 among some other costs.

i e-mailed him and asked him for a break down, the cost of everything. as he only wrote the total down for the credit card.

it as to my surprise that i had no plans on even trying this gun it was not on my list, which my trainer asked was handguns I had on my list as i had my notebook open to the page of about 6 diffrent ones listed a ruger p95, stoeger couger 9 mm,Beretta px4 full size, glock 17 however the guy that will be training me changed it to a glock 19 would be a better choice and for your info he does not like glocks, also a S&W M&P or SDModel

and i hand no plans to do all that on friday, i went over there for him to help me with the paperwork as that would have been part of the 2or 3 hour training just got it done ahead of time.

would like to thank those who did response, it just seems strange to because at first he said only way he can hold is money up front however had trouble with the bank with my card and he said he would be willing to hold it. as i had been up front with him and had been talking with him from time to time for advise and saw that i was not playing him and that is why he decided to hold it for me.

Lisa, NJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I made my feelings about Taurus known here: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html

For a self defense gun - too many other good choices to pick a Taurus, IMHO...

Plus, given that your shooting experience has been limited to just a few guns.. And this was one of the first. I think you will find other guns to shoot just as nice or better.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

hey shipwreck

i have been thinking about it and you are so right, please throw at me some you may think would be good, as i had a list and that handgun was not even on my list to begin with, i think i have to go with what you are telling me becasue that is what was throwing me off is even though i had the chance to hold a number of them but did only shoot the one

i did already e-mail him my concerns about it and if he is the person i think he is then he will give me another chance to look at the guns again

the rugar p95 did not feel bad, but i did like how the other one felt better and that is what is throwing me all over the place on this, i need to make sure that my first gun is a good one and i think i know how i can get out of it and i have a number of ways, one had a problem with the bank so the card did not go though and he let it go on the fact of holding it for the week, because he feels that this gun will go fast, and yes i understand he is a dealer as well as my trainer, the other thing is i can use the fact that the person returned the gun, reason i was told he did not try it before he took it and decided he did not like it, also the whole section about the problems is what is getting to me as well.

as you know i have been saying you have been a great help to me and i have been going back and forth with you for a number of months now,
it would have been nice to have the gun and work on getting the other items that is needed for the range etc, but i will call him in the morning and tell him after i got back from his place I decided to do more research on it sense this one handgun was not on my list,

thank you so much, i am hoping he will not have a problem with this as this is the guy who is training me and helped me with the paperwork
what i also did was go on each main site of the diffrent models of handguns for the price and also budsgunshop.com 
i wanted to compare the price on what he was saleing me the gun for compare to buds and the there main website

will let you know, YOU ARE RIGHT AT THE FACT I HAVE NOT BEEN SHOOTING THESE OTHER HANDGUNS, also cant help the fact that the gun felt really good in my hand and shooting it was good.

again thanks shipwreck, please e-mail me directly at [email protected] if you do not mind

Lisa, NJ


----------



## DallasCJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I made my feelings about Taurus known here: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html
> 
> For a self defense gun - too many other good choices to pick a Taurus, IMHO...
> 
> Plus, given that your shooting experience has been limited to just a few guns.. And this was one of the first. I think you will find other guns to shoot just as nice or better.


Your 'Taurus Quality' thread is hearsay crap. What is YOUR actual experience with Taurus? It amazes me that some one who purports to hate a brand as bad as you do Taurus feels the need to hang out in the Taurus forum just to spread BS and bad feelings. I own over 24 Taurus pistols and revolvers, and they all are as accurate and well-built as any other manufacturer that I own. I have had more issues with S&W than Taurus, but I'm not swearing off either brand. What could you possibly know about the OP's circumstances that make you better qualified to pick out a gun for her than she can herself? It must be awesome to be so self-important!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It really is amazing that you can just ignore all the horrific stories. Love Taurus all you want -its a free country. I am not sure how, but there are always a few guys that defend Taurus to the end. I've never said ALL their guns are junk - but enough of them seem to be. I wouldn't want one if ya gave it to me. We can go on and on all day - neither of us will convince the other one...

I've also seen some really horrific stories of the ridiculously pathetic treatment that Taurus Customer service has inflicted on people... predating when I started saving those links... I've seen some of these stories go on for up to 18 months, with periodic updates of the "Taurus experience" of their customer service from the people just trying to get their gun to work.... 

Even if Taurus made THE best gun in the world... After reading some of the stuff that people have had to go thru with their customer service, I wouldn't buy anything from them

Sure, every company occasionally makes a lemon. Happens with every product... But the quality on Taurus guns are really sad, and can even vary widely from specimen to specimen. I go to a lot of gun shows, and pick up damn near everything, just to look at it. I've seen enough shoddily built Taurus guns to easily make up my mind.

And I actually have owned a Taurus before (in the mid 1990s)- it was crap. But of course, my version as well as everyone else's horror stories must be false, just because you say so. 

Anyway - the original poster is free to buy anything she wants. But most of the people I know feel the same way about Taurus, and we do so for a reason.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

AMEN! opps is that a prayer? Now i'm gonna get bashed LOL! Good luck with whatever gun you get Lisa, being a former NJ resident makes you want to get a good one the first time! Is it still a 3 month waiting period? And triple forms?


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with Shipwreck and I base my comments on experience with two Taurus autos. First was a 745 too many light strikes and a 909 with an over size bore. I have three good Taurus revolvers, no problems over the years.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just looking at how many are for sale, and the inventory that dealers have....should tell you something right away.


----------



## DallasCJ (Aug 19, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Just looking at how many are for sale, and the inventory that dealers have....should tell you something right away.


I don't know if you're referring to Taurus or what, but if the number of used guns for sale is an indicator of quality, then I guess Glock is a real piece of junk in my neck of the woods. With respect to Taurus guns for sale or complaints in general, I'll sum up what I have witnessed. Their guns are pretty inexpensive and thus attract many first-time buyers. New owners who don't shoot well usually blame the gun, and there are plenty who will be happy to gripe about Taurus when they hear somebody else do it, whether they have any specific knowledge or not. New shooter sells the Taurus to get a 'good' gun. Still can't shoot, but shuts up now that the defective gun excuse is gone. To sum it up, "buy a Taurus and you suck, and it's the gun; buy a more expensive gun and you suck, then you don't say anything".

And, Shipwreck, just to clarify, I don't care whether you like Taurus guns or not, as I have no personal stake in the company. I just think hanging out in the Taurus Forum on this site just to bash them is a little ridiculous and of no value to anyone. There are brands on this site I don't care for and you won't see any posts by me in them. I have also contacted Taurus customer service on more than one occasion and have yet to experience the treatment you mention. I would expect part of that has to do with the conduct of the caller. I have however, gotten brushed off by S&W customer service when they promised to send a part and did not. Their customer service is generally regarded as outstanding. Go figure.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You said it, I didn't.......


DallasCJ said:


> I don't know if you're referring to Taurus or what, but if the number of used guns for sale is an indicator of quality, then I guess Glock is a real piece of junk in my neck of the woods. With respect to Taurus guns for sale or complaints in general, I'll sum up what I have witnessed. Their guns are pretty inexpensive and thus attract many first-time buyers. New owners who don't shoot well usually blame the gun, and there are plenty who will be happy to gripe about Taurus when they hear somebody else do it, whether they have any specific knowledge or not. New shooter sells the Taurus to get a 'good' gun. Still can't shoot, but shuts up now that the defective gun excuse is gone. To sum it up, "buy a Taurus and you suck, and it's the gun; buy a more expensive gun and you suck, then you don't say anything".
> 
> And, Shipwreck, just to clarify, I don't care whether you like Taurus guns or not, as I have no personal stake in the company. I just think hanging out in the Taurus Forum on this site just to bash them is a little ridiculous and of no value to anyone. There are brands on this site I don't care for and you won't see any posts by me in them. I have also contacted Taurus customer service on more than one occasion and have yet to experience the treatment you mention. I would expect part of that has to do with the conduct of the caller. I have however, gotten brushed off by S&W customer service when they promised to send a part and did not. Their customer service is generally regarded as outstanding. Go figure.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

hello everyone:

I thank everyone for your input and i will look at others as i have said, i had a few days where i was not on this section, not to defend anyone but shipwreck has been a big help to me, as well as the other people on this list with the inputs. I will not take this lightly by all means and because i am new in this i will not buy something cheap or high in price as everything you buy can have problems, so it depends on the product.

I have someone that is going to be training me, and also has alot of experience in this and will not sale something to someone if he does not think it is good for them, like i has said when i had it in hand it felt really good better then a number other guns that i have picked up, however i want to shoot more then one gun if i can, In NJ that is hard they rent guns in the ranges for $20.00 guessing each, however i do believe you have to be invited by a member.

I also like the fact that the person i am working with is private and can spend more time with me and is also a dealer which allows me to do more and if i can find a gun before hand i have 2 or 3 months to save money for other things i will need for my gun. I have to do a little at a time and if i went to a range i would not be able to do that and the local store in my area is high in price as i was given the name of a site which is about $100.00 cheaper then the store in my area..

again thanks for all your help and i will let you know what happens

Lisa, NJ


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, i decided on the Taurus 92 and have to wait to the paperwork goes though, my trainer has it so when everything comes together then i can take the course with the person i got the gun from i have been dealing with him off and on for the past 2 months and i will get one on one attention of cause if my friend is ready then we will do it together. i really can't wait to get it and learn how to use it and go to a range etc.
this will be my first gun. the one person on this list Shepwreck has been a great help to me the past 3 months and i can't thank him enough

Lisa, NJ


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DallasCJ said:


> What could you possibly know about the OP's circumstances that make you better qualified to pick out a gun for her than she can herself? It must be awesome to be so self-important!


1. The OP came here looking for opinions and someone offered theirs. 
2. You're a dick. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

let me make it clear that the person that helped me, did not tell me which gun to get all he did was guide me, it was my decision to which firearm i was getting and i have to say the one i picked fit me the best and for the first time shooting it i thought it was great on my part to get it right in the middle of the target.

No one should get nasty about anyone, i do not agree on name calling and by far i am no saint and really have a mouth on me when needed.

If you can't me nice then please stay away from my posts when i am thanking someone for their help.

Lisa, nj


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as a taurus lover... i have 4, my pt92af was my daily carry and i have well over 20k rounds thru it without a hiccup.... congrats on your choice, i hope it pleases you as much as mine does me. 

btw, if it turns out to be a piece of crap, i will buy it from you cheap


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

thank you for your post, I think it will be fine and besides the person i bought it from is also the person that will be training me and he will have to answer to me if i have a problem with, the other guns i held just did not fit well in hand so my thoughts were uneasy and went back to make sure the following friday and my trainer put diffrent ones back in hand and i have the same reaction on how it felt and i never shot a handgun before and my first shot was high and to the right and the second one was right in the middle of the target, to me that is a good thing.

even one compact did feel heavier then the taurus 92 and i picked that up right away as well as did not like high the compacts felt in hand, i am not stupid and i guess someone else that posted thinks i am. and i will try and remember your post as if i do not like it sell it for the same price as it is new but being sold as used, do to the fact the guy that bought it from my trainer did not try it and wanted to up grade to a diffrent gun so he knows the history of the gun so i am looking forward in learning more about it and as i said and thanked shepwreak for talking with me, and by all means did not tell me what gun to get or not to get just said what he liked and did not, like any product you have bad and good in everything.

if you e-mail me private i will tell you how much i paid for it [email protected]
but will not talk about that on the list

Lisa, NJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks for the reply.... as for the cost, none of my business....i have so much faith in taurus firearms that i always offer to by any taurus the owner thinks is a piece of crap for piece of crap prices.... no one ever takes me up on it. they all want to sell their crappy gun for good gun prices... talk about a rip off!


----------



## LStetz (Jun 28, 2012)

well sense this is my first gun, and never picked one up until about months ago, others in a store and my trainer said that they should not have allowed me to do so sense i did not have a permit, well the gun i did buy I did shoot and was proud of myself because i think i did well sense i had never done it before, i do not mind sharing info with people as long as they do not play games with me but on lists i never talk money ever, I am retired from the dog world scene as i cant swhow dogs any more, maybe some depends on the breed plus i can not work anymore, well anyway, like i said i really did like how it felt in my hands and to make sure i retuned to my trainer who sold me the gun just to get the guns in my hands again and i still like the Taurus, ok maybe alot of people do not like them but you know what everything we come across can be good or bad, when i used to groom dogs and get a new client I always made sure they understood that if you take your dog to 5 diffrent groomers the dog is going to come out 5 diffrent ways, not sure if that makes sense to you, but it is the best that i can do for now, 

it is my first gun, now just have to get one more form filled out which i am doing in tuesday afternoon and then call make the appointment to bring it in and go from there and will have a few months to get the other things i need to go with it, which i have seen in sets ear, eyes etc, plus a safe and already have an idea on which one i am getting for that.

as the time gets closer i am going to start getting unsettled, as i bought the gun from the person that is going to train me and also might be doing other business with him other then guns, house sit for his cats, as i am a dog person but will do cats as well. as well as his one neigbor i spoke with and told her what i do, 

talking about cost, we have this store that is local that i would say is at least $100.00 more then budsgunshop which is online

so sense i bought the gun from the person who will train me, if a problem comes up then he will have to answer to me.

well i hope i can continue to post and learn more about diffrent things like who uses what in a safe etc or type of eye protection and ear etc because all those things i will have to get.

Lisa


----------

